
The fantasy of a vast upper middle class - blasdel
http://www.salon.com/news/opinion/feature/2010/08/03/myth_upper_middle_class/index.html
======
blasdel
_"Millions of Americans who by objective standards belong to the working class
or lower middle class have persuaded themselves that they are part of the
professional-investor elite, because they have worthless degrees from diploma
mills, negligible amounts invested in stocks, and suburban trophy houses they
cannot afford."_

